# The H&R Catalog, by AWE Tuning.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

You asked, and here it is. AWE Tuning is in the process of expanding its H&R Catalog to make unlocking Performance that much easier... Check out the ever-expanding H&R Catalog, by AWE Tuning, at http://www.awe-tuning.com/h&r. 

Questions/don’t see what you’re looking for? The entire H&R catalog is available here: http://www.hrsprings.com/scripts/appguide.php – and we can get it. 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. 

You’ll be happy you did.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Q7 H&R Catalog, by AWE Tuning.*

Hi all, while we’re in the process of integrating the H&R catalog into the AWE Tuning website, be sure to click around AWE-Tuning’s H&R Catalog for the latest good stuff, and if you don’t see it there, explore Applications || H&R Special Springs, LP for the full H&R Catalog.


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

The H&R Catalog, by AWE Tuning. Alive and well, with some new good stuff following SEMA. The full fitment catalog and some eye candy, right here on the H&R site. AWE Tuning H&R Specialists standing by at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].


----------

